# Water, Candy, Phone Chargers?



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Personally I don't provide any water, candy, or charge. My rating is currently 4.82 driving UberX. Only twice have I let riders use my phone charger, as I always have my phones plugged in. 

Lets see via survey how many drivers are providing water, candy, or phone chargers. Anything else provided - post in comments. Ive allowed for multiple choices in the survey. 

I do provide Uber riders with Lyft promo codes


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

If you reply other, then tell us what else you are providing! You secret sallies!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I usually have some kind of small packet of cookies as well as a Gatorade. Not used that much. Water is taken maybe one ride out of 10. Candy/snacks maybe 1 in 20. Phone charging maybe 1 in 4.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Its just a habit from driving last year, but I always pack a small insulated bag full of water ( Arrowhead 8oz ) with 3 freezer packs. I always have mints handy for myself.
Chargers are necessary for both my phones. Now whether I choose to offer a customer any of these items is entirely up to how I'm feeling that moment and/or how great a vibe I
get from the rider (s).

For the "$5 Hussle" short rides, they literally have to be dying of dehydration with super chapped lips for me to offer an ice-cold beverage:


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Water, small bottled 330ml Evian wedged in the door pocket next to a box of tissues. 
Magazines placed in the pockets behind the front seats. 
Used to buy 500ml water, and put them with the magazines in the front seat pockets, but too many people were taking those (obviously they are entitled too, but I think they just take the water because it's there, not because they're thirsty).
I now buy the smaller bottles, which fit snugly inside the door pockets, and less people take those. 
Also you're provided with a phone charger for the customer by Uber (it's a 3-in-1 charger, which can charge iPhone 4, iPhone 5 and a micro USB for Samsungs/Blackberrys).


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Consider yourself lucky that they gave you the 3-in-1 adapter. It seems that I should get an iPhone 5 adapter, since that is the one most often requested, and that's the one I don't have.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

I believe it's requried for UberExec and UberLux in London.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I keep pints of water in each door pocket, 3 phone chargers stashed, available if asked... as well as Aux cable for those that MUST hear their own music.

Water more popular now that it is getting hotter, maybe 1 in 4 take some.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

I provide nothing besides my superior driving skills


----------



## zakk the bear (Jul 8, 2014)

Mags in the back seat pouches, phone chargers, waters. I used to have fortune cookies ("daily fortune before you go?" people thought it was funny, but then there would be wrapper wedged everywhere and they'd grab them on the ride, crumbs, etc. so no food.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Just like LAuberX, I keep .5 Liter bottles of water in every cup holder and will offer phone chargers and Aux cable if I don't think they will play awful music 

I think all of the riders appreciate the water bottles, but I go through 6 of them in a 4 hour shift. On really hot days maybe 10?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

How do you guys keep the water bottles cold?


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> How do you guys keep the water bottles cold?


insulated bag lined with freezer packs......."ice-cold" drinks really brings a smile to passengers....like its some sort of magic they weren't expecting....


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

A small tray in the backseat with the following:
-Ice cold mini waters
-Certs breath mints
-Caramel candies









I rock a 2007 PT Cruiser where I have a backpack ice-cooler in the back from where I put waters in the tray before each ride so that they're ice cold .....more than 50% of my riders drink the waters
























I keep both my personal phone and Uber phone "overhead" which both input into the stereo system (with a "Y" splitter jack)...I provide 2 USB ports and a personal DC converter to accommodate "wall outlet power" for laptops (used quite often on trips to the airports) 























Perhaps the highlight of my ride is the dome-light chandelier (get tons of compliments and 5 stars with comments on how clean the ride is and how well they were taken care of









All of the items with the exception of the cooler, water, inverter and the chandelier can be obtained from the dollar store (wished Uber would provide the water)....


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

HOLY SH%T!!!!!! .......A dome light chandelier?!!!!......you have achieved bonus round X 1000....I salute you sir! 
For innovation, creativity, and fun!!!!!


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

yummmm... caramel candies.
Great set up getmetheresafely. Your screen name should be getmetherestylin'! You earn those 5 stars


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I have one of the GOasis armrest units coming soon. https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-product-opportunity.716/#post-6830
Looking forward to having all of my water, snacks and phone chargers right next to me where I have control of them.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Very cool but in my opinion this is overkill and unnecessary.


getemtheresafely said:


> A small tray in the backseat with the following:
> -Ice cold mini waters
> -Certs breath mints
> -Caramel candies
> ...


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> Very cool but in my opinion this is overkill and unnecessary.


I guess I agree with Nick.

I am also curious. On a busy Friday or Saturday night, do you really have time to restock it? And at those times it seems that you get more parties of 4 (as well as those 5-somes who want to cram into your car). I would think the tray could get in the way.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

In case of four passengers I reach to the back grab it and put the tray on the armrest between the two front seats ......
I also have tissues on the back of the driver seat pouch and a supply of barf bags handy in the glove box......with the exception of the tray.....all of these things are "inconspicuous" and cannot be seen but readily available if the passenger asks for it

The reason I have these things is from paying attention to what riders generally ask for....water, candy, USB ports and breath mints are #1.....as far as use of audio jacks, I have also have what's called a FM transmitter that allows them to plug in "wirelessly" (3.5mm jack) and for me to tune in to a radio station and they can hear their music.....this way I don't have to unplug any of my devices


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> A small tray in the backseat with the following:
> -Ice cold mini waters
> -Certs breath mints
> -Caramel candies
> ...


I want a ride from YOU!


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Let's say you get a 4 passenger trip that ends up costing $5. All 4 passengers grab a water and some candy. If you actually do the math, you may end up losing money. It's just not worth it to me. The hassle of restocking, the cost, the greedy people who take an extra water and stuff a handful of candy in their pockets, etc. It may be cool for novelty purposes but it just doesn't make sense, especially for a cheap trip.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

We'll first off... The tray is only big enough to hold 3 mini waters ....it's not often I get 4 riders (I certainly don't accept 5)....
It's been a habit for me to put 3 waters in the tray from the cooler right after the Ping ....several customers have told me the main reason they don't take waters is because most of them are at room temperature..... I tell the customers to place the empty wrappers and water bottles in the door compartments of which I clean out after every other ride.....these actions have worked for me and may not be for everyone.....
Dollar store tray
Dollar store certs (4 in a pack)
Dollar store caramels
Dollar store phone accessories (y splitter, USB ports and iPhone jacks)
Small price to pay for customer satisfaction and potentially good ratings....
Thank god for the dollar store.....


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm gonna run a book on how long getthemtheresweetly keeps up the red carpet treatment for the UBERX crowd 

I reckon 6months tops


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> We'll first off... The tray is only big enough to hold 3 mini waters ....it's not often I get 4 riders (I certainly don't accept 5)....
> It's been a habit for me to put 3 waters in the tray from the cooler right after the Ping ....several customers have told me the main reason they don't take waters is because most of them are at room temperature..... I tell the customers to place the empty wrappers and water bottles in the door compartments of which I clean out after every other ride.....these actions have worked for me and may not be for everyone.....
> Dollar store tray
> Dollar store certs (4 in a pack)
> ...


Dollar Stores rule for a good variety of goodies.

Keep up the awesome service and amenities. I love it. You have to distinguish yourself from the rest to keep getting ahead.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Although I dont provide extras, I do believe in good service. Everyone has their own method of providing it. This leads me to my newest thread. Has anyone been deactivated based on rating?....


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

This past week I didn't give out any water or gum and no problemo.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm fitting one of these between the front seats.

50 cents a spin!


----------



## TobyLA (Jul 11, 2014)

I provide gum (extra since it's individually silver-wrapped) and clif bars and water.

Nobody takes the clif bars, except in early mornings, but people appreciate that I have them.

I'll charge if people ask (the two-port Lyft adapter is handy).

I have an older car (2005 focus with roll-down windows, etc) so I feel the need to go the extra mile a little bit. If my car's a little dusty from parking under a pollinating tree or something I find I'm more likely to get lower ratings indicating that my car isn't great.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I bought one of these.

http://chargeall.com/product/universal-mobile-phone-charger-v10/










It comes with a 6' (foot) cord. Basically a usb plug on one end and 10 tips on the other - 4 Micro USB, 3 Apple lightning, 2 apple 30pin connectors (4s and below) and 1 USB port.










Plug the USB end into any usb port (I use a 12v to USB Adapter putting out 2.1 amps). It also comes with an AC to USB Brick with 4x ports @ 2.1 amps each.

I bought mine back in April for Coachella and the customers love it. 
One of the best $60 I spent.

A high school classmate of mine designed it and runs the company...

And I'm going to buy a second one for my suburban.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

I also have a 400w inverter stuffed under the front passenger seat of my Passat, if I get a ride with someone actively working on their laptop, I'll ask them if they want to charge up a bit (since it's likely they have their charger with them)

Cost me $20 from Newegg... Works great


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I bought something similar to this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1M-3ft-3in1...Phone_PDA_Cables_Adapters&hash=item5d4caf09b0
Mine's shorter, but I would think this one would be better as it's coiled.
I've also bought the 70pk of the small waters from costco ($9 after CRV on 70 bottles), was thinking of only offering them during the late night/surge times to help relieve the possible lower ratings.


----------



## Jordan9K (Jul 6, 2014)

-Small waters in every door. 
-One Samsung, iPhone 4 & 5 chargers 
-Aux Cable.
-A dual USB car adapter if they have their own cord.

I use a hidden $12 USB Hub to power my phone(s) and theirs.

Looking into WiFi and chandeliers now..


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I give nothing! Okay, they can use my charger.


----------



## Mosaic_Scene (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey All. I'm Kishma, I drive for UberX in Boston. I was rated at a 4.6, but since I've added airheads and water I only get 5's. I bought the cheap 3.00 water from Save a lot, and the airheads were about 3 dollars per package. Spent about 12 bucks and people seem to enjoy the treat.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Mosaic_Scene said:


> Hey All. I'm Kishma, I drive for UberX in Boston. I was rated at a 4.6, but since I've added airheads and water I only get 5's. I bought the cheap 3.00 water from Save a lot, and the airheads were about 3 dollars per package. Spent about 12 bucks and people seem to enjoy the treat.


Nice! Glad to see you found a way to get better ratings.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

getemtheresafely said:


> We'll first off... The tray is only big enough to hold 3 mini waters ....it's not often I get 4 riders (I certainly don't accept 5)....
> It's been a habit for me to put 3 waters in the tray from the cooler right after the Ping ....several customers have told me the main reason they don't take waters is because most of them are at room temperature..... I tell the customers to place the empty wrappers and water bottles in the door compartments of which I clean out after every other ride.....these actions have worked for me and may not be for everyone.....
> Dollar store tray
> Dollar store certs (4 in a pack)
> ...


You should be driving for Lyft. You make a killing in tips. I offer water and soda that I keep in a cooler with ice packs. I also offer gum, candy and mint. I honestly think they help quite a bit in generating additional tips. Probably about 60% of my passengers from Lyft add at least an additional dollar (plus $2 is average - even if they don't take anything).

From UberX, I don't get much in return monetary wise because I find people tend to tip more via the app rather than digging into their wallets for cash. Just happy faces and smiles.


----------



## TxdoHawk (Jul 19, 2014)

It's all about money and effort versus gains.

- The phone charger is a no-brainer, especially if you have a second lighter plug. One-time expense, and you only have to replace it if it breaks.
- The water can get out of hand, but it's about managing it. My Lyft mentor raised a good point: Skip it or put less bottles out when it gets late and you are starting to ferry drinkers, as they will gobble it up (and, being drunk, they probably won't be as appreciative).
- As far as candy, I keep mints hidden so that if it's requested, I can give it to them, but if it's not, nobody actively is depleting the supply.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

For those that provide a charger, do you just have a really long cable to reach all the way to the back?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

A passenger last weekend told me her previous Lyft driver had two file boxes full of books and other things for passengers. She said it in a way that conveyed moderate rating damage if I didn't produce something similarly impressive.

For the first few moments after she said that, I thought of all the things I would like to say or do if I ever met this other driver setting crazy expectations.

Then my head cleared. I made a Hail Mary play based on what I had hidden in the center console. So, I said, yes, that's impressive but did she offer you cookies? Then I opened up the center console with a small pre packaged bag of cookies that just happened to be in her favorite brand. She was also hungry.

So, it may be good to have some various things available just in case the situation warrants it. Just handing them out or having them in the open, may be costly though.


----------



## TxdoHawk (Jul 19, 2014)

Joanne said:


> For those that provide a charger, do you just have a really long cable to reach all the way to the back?


By pure luck I have a second cigarette lighter adapter in the back, but for everyone else, most people beyond the most ill-tempered millenials will just be happy to let the phone sit and get a charge while they are driven. (Just make sure they don't leave their phone.)


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I'm getting a USB extension cable on amazon. I'll put my 3-in-one charger octopus thing on the end.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B3P1IGG/?tag=ubne0c-20

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F2IY15K/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

I kinda hate it when a passenger starts talking about how amazing their previous Uber ride was. It's like a lover bragging about her last boyfriend. Makes me feel inadequate.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Good incentive to try and make your ride better. Match, or even beat the previous drivers star rating the passenger will give you!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Good incentive to try and make your ride better. Match, or even beat the previous drivers star rating the passenger will give you!


In principle and at first blush, there does not seem to be anything wrong with this statement. But, if that experience that you are attempting to beat includes a driver paying for and providing a broad spectrum of extras (water, mints, cookies, etc.) then where does it end? If you are a driver in an area with low margins (LA, OC, Chi, etc.), how much of your slim margin are you going to spend to keep your ratings up? It costs Uber nothing to encourage drivers to provide, and as a result, have the riders expect these extras. Isn't this just another example of the race to the bottom? Uber tries to flood the market with drivers, and then encourages (but does not pay) drivers to provide these extras.

And after providing these extras, you are faced with the extra burden of being sure that the remains of these "extras" are not strewn over your back seat before the next rider gets in. If it is a slow night, then this seat check isn't a problem. If its a busy night, then it becomes more problematic.

So far, I have only provided charging that matches the phones I need to charge. But, I have broken down and have ordered a multi head attachment so that I can provide i5 charging. I do keep some water, but only offer it at my discretion or upon request. I will let riders use the Aux cable to play music through the car's sound system. Of course, Uber provided that cable.

my $.02 on "extras"


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Good post that's very true. I suppose in London, drivers don't make the effort to provide anything (from experience as I've ridden as a passenger on UberX and UberExec). 

This puts me at an advantage, however if every driver then it becomes a problem as correctly explained.


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

I provide the low-cost stuff: water in 8oz bottles tucked under the seat cushion, chargers for 4, 5, and Android (as I have an Android tablet and previously owned a Galaxy S before the battery finally gave up the ghost).

I used to have a bag of candy in the backseat, but then the drunks would get a hold of them and scarf down 4-5 fun size bars each, then leave the wrappers all over the floor. (It also got problematic when we needed the middle seat and they'd smash the candy in the bag.

I also tape a trivia question to the back of the passenger headrest, and an invitation to tweet me @UberDriverTim, and also taped a sign inside the back passenger-side door inviting them to request AC or a radio station/AUX hookup. You'll be amazed how often people love the signs. (I've got an archive of about 10 trivia questions if anyone wants to borrow them.)


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Check out my new setup with the GOasis: https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-my-goasis-its-awesome.1296/

I'm using the 8oz water bottles from Costco $6.99 for 70 ($5.49 right now with an instant rebate) and very inexpensive candies and gum. Everything looks more impressive in this thing and almost every rider comments on it whether they take anything from it or not.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

If I bought a phone charger for the rear AC jack, someone would undoubtedly steal it every forty rides or so. Wouldn't you need iPhone 4/5 cords as well? As good as gone. Bottled water only works if I leave the A/C+engine on all the time to cool it, which I cannot afford to do as an UberX driver. Gum in the backseat pocket? Why the hell not, people seem to love it. And the fact that they always ask if they can have a piece is just too adorable. I honestly love most of my passengers and enjoy the time I have with them. I always forget that most of this job kicks ass.

Oh wait, I remember the reason I can't do a rear phone charger. Access to that port required the opening of a panel, which will be broken off by passengers in short order. Please don't raise passenger expectations beyond what is reasonable for the rest of us to provide. Pretend you've got somewhere else to be, even if you don't.

If someone says to their friend, "Shit my phone is dead". I'll tell them I can give it a bit of charge up front. That's about 25x what you'd expect from a yellow cab. I know it's fun to please people and make them happy, but you've got a product with a lot of inherent value, don't undersell it.


----------



## LisaB (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't supply any amenities. If people ask for them I tell them I'm sorry but uber hasn't sent me my weekly allowance for amenities. Which is the truth. I put it on uber.
Chargers and a cord to plug into their iphone to hook into my sound system I supply since uber provided them to me .


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

LisaB said:


> I don't supply any amenities. If people ask for them I tell them I'm sorry but uber hasn't sent me my weekly allowance for amenities. Which is the truth. I put it on uber.
> Chargers and a cord to plug into their iphone to hook into my sound system I supply since uber provided them to me .


You've got passengers asking why you don't have cool beverages in your cut-rate taxi? Please inform them that UberX drivers generally work part-time out of their own cars, and Silicon Valley magic does not make great experiences happen, your money and sweat does.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Good incentive to try and make your ride better. Match, or even beat the previous drivers star rating the passenger will give you!


No. You are not being compensated for this race to the top if you are UberX. Do not engage in it. Do your job, which is to get them to their destination in reasonable comfort. Customers know what they are paying, they know it is low. All they really ask is that you not take longer to get them there than a cab. If you're giving them perks to avoid having to be as fast and efficient as a cab, you'll notice your ratings are not going up.


----------



## LisaB (Jul 20, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> No. You are not being compensated for this race to the top if you are UberX. Do not engage in it. Do your job, which is to get them to their destination in reasonable comfort. Customers know what they are paying, they know it is low. All they really ask is that you not take longer to get them there than a cab. If you're giving them perks to avoid having to be as fast and efficient as a cab, you'll notice your ratings are not going up.


I agree, in part re: the 'amenities'. The #1 priority for me is staying legal and getting them to their destination safely, 2nd is getting them there in a timely manner. If I break or skirt traffic laws to save time passengers can notify uber and the result of that isn't good.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, customers will steal your charging cables! I hope to find a chain to make mine impossible to steal.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Yes, customers will steal your charging cables! I hope to find a chain to make mine impossible to steal.


Yep, that's when it's a good idea to open the door for them when they get out. You can quickly look inside to see if its still there (and ask them where it is if it isn't it).


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Most of us can't do that whole door-opening business. That's car service stuff and dangerous for the driver to exit the car for no reason in any sort of traffic.


----------



## Koula (Feb 16, 2016)

First day trying a tray fully stocked with minties, werthers, mini chocolates, gum, mints, etc... and 3 drunk 50 yo millionaires dumped it, left wrappers everywhere, and taught me the very important lesson of not giving passengers too much too fast. Now I keep it moderately stocked and avoid chocolate, as it's prone to being dropped and staining the carpet. 

Also bought a $10 mobile phone charger battery with an iphone 4s/lightning and mini usb cord... it was stolen after 3 days while driving in the posh town of Noosa QLD. I'm going to buy another, but label it this time. Passengers often ask when they find items in the back seat if someone left it there. I guess they think it's like finding a wallet in a change room, no one will notice if they take it. 

30 pack of Costco water in Australia is about $6.50. Most riders look at it in a strange way, suspiciously, as the Kirkland brand isn't known to most people here.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

There is something to be said for keeping a few hard candies in your console, in the event a customer decides to have an attack of hypoglycemia in your car. But encouraging strangers to eat and drink in your own personal car, I can't see it. I can't even see it in a leased cab.


When I was driving a cab in the 90's, I kept a couple of half pints of liquor and a few cigarettes in the glove box.

People entering the cab after disembarking from a 14 hour trip at the airport appreciated the gesture about the smokes.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Jeeves said:


> Personally I don't provide any water, candy, or charge. My rating is currently 4.82 driving UberX. Only twice have I let riders use my phone charger, as I always have my phones plugged in.
> 
> Lets see via survey how many drivers are providing water, candy, or phone chargers. Anything else provided - post in comments. Ive allowed for multiple choices in the survey.
> 
> I do provide Uber riders with Lyft promo codes


I provide my guests $25.00 Visa gift cards, Perrier Water, appetizers, grapes to cleanse the palate, Lindt chocolates, and ten dollars scratch tickets (gave away a few $500.00 winners, Woo Hoo!) from the AZ LOTTERY. If they are not in a hurry I will pull over, get out the hibachi, fire it up and throw on some prime ribeyes. I have a 5.675 driver rating. If you're in this for the money and not the love you are a horrible horrible person. Uber On!


----------



## sandy8187 (Jul 11, 2016)

I started just with mint and gum, but I find myself starting to provide snacks and gummy bears.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I carry 2 8oz waters per "shift" and most times I come back with both.

I have a 5 port USB car charger... 4 ports are 2.4 amp, and the other is a quick charge port. It charged my completely dead phone to 34% in 9 minutes... Best $25 I ever spent! I also carry iphone and android cables.

I haven't offered any snacks or candies as of yet... Probably won't

I'm getting tired of people and might be taking a break soon.


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

I always have lots of water and snacks for myself. If a person looks really thirsty (and I didn't pick them up from a house, bar, or restaurant) then I'll offer some water.


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I have a 5 port USB car charger... 4 ports are 2.4 amp, and the other is a quick charge port. It charged my completely dead phone to 34% in 9 minutes... Best $25 I ever spent!


Name or link please.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

ziliano said:


> Name or link please.


Catwood... It's awesome

No matter what way you plug in the USB cable, it goes in... No flipping because you have it upside down!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017MG1CF6/?tag=ubne0c-20

It's a sturdy piece too, metal housing... I plug it in up front, run the box to the back. The plug has a port too.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> I kinda hate it when a passenger starts talking about how amazing their previous Uber ride was. It's like a lover bragging about her last boyfriend. Makes me feel inadequate.


Reply by talking about your last passenger who was a big tipper.


----------



## simply00complex (Aug 23, 2015)

I have water and I'll let them use my phone charger is they ask or I'll offer it if they mention their battery is low.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I noticed this thread was begun in 2014. Surprises me to see so many drivers still provide, "amenities". I thought that custom was a thing of the past. I'd never consider it! Entirely too obsequious! I dislike the idea of pax mistaking my service and attitude as tip fishing. Providing treats like the proverbial schoolboy leaving an apple on teacher's desk, never. I provide a nice car, safe ride, assistance when needed and entertaining conversation if desired. If they want snacks on top of all that, deeze nuts is all I can offer!


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I noticed this thread was begun in 2014. Surprises me to see so many drivers still provide, "amenities". I thought that custom was a thing of the past. I'd never consider it! Entirely too obsequious! I dislike the idea of pax mistaking my service and attitude as tip fishing. Providing treats like the proverbial schoolboy leaving an apple on teacher's desk, never. I provide a nice car, safe ride, assistance when needed and entertaining conversation if desired. If they want snacks on top of all that, deeze nuts is all I can offer!


Hey, something came for you in the mail today.


----------



## oldernotwiser (Jun 4, 2016)

I have never had a passenger ask for candy or mints. Every now and again someone will ask for water and that's usually early morning "walk of shame" riders on the weekends. I do provide both an android and iphone charger and they get a fair amount of use.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051HKE3K/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## mani999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Just I was watching result of all items , phone charger on top with 72 vote ..


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't have water, gum, mints, etc.

Had 1 pax ask for an iphone charger, I said no sorry I don't have one. She had one, I plugged it in and she got her charge.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I provide a clean car and a safe trip. That's it. If any Pax complain or ask for goodies, I explain nicely that Uber has cut rates to nothing and flooded our market with drivers. I even offer to show them my earnings at the end of the trip.

So far, it hasn't hurt my ratings. If it ever does, then I guess I'll find another way to spend my time. I'll not spend money on pax. Period.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have a 4.94 rating, and have never offered any water, gum, or mints. No one has ever asked me for any of those things either. 

I'm not against offering these things... I just don't see the practicality of it. 

Usually people want you to get moving to their destination as quickly and efficiently as possible, and it seems like I would run the risk of annoying them if I asked then a bunch of questions beforehand, (want some water, mints, gum, etc).

The only thing I have ever been asked for is an I-Phone charger, which I don't have, but would consider picking up.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Resurrection of a dead thread........smh


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

You all seem insane to me. I offer a charger iPhone or android, and let them control the temperature. I've had 500+ rides and solid at 4.95. i have water for myself and one cupholder free that's not holding my coffee. Sometimes I have granola bars that are hidden if someone said they were hungry I'd probably offer. If I hadn't eaten them already.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

iPhone charger is the only perk.
Like all when first starting I provided water, mints and a variety of chargers. That lasted about 90 days, 18 mo later I still avg 4.88 and when asked about water I simply state that uber has yet to ship my monthly water supply. You want perks then you want uber black otherwise your a 3 star at best unless you tip then you go to 5 even if you have gas that would stop a rhino at 50 yards. Duber on bro


----------

